# Two Notes Torpedo PI-101 Free Version now available



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

NEWS FROM NAMM 2011:

Torpedo PI-FREE : a free taste of the critically acclaimed Torpedo technology










www.two-notes.com/pi-free

The Torpedo PI-FREE is based on our flagship model, the PI-101, but only features 1 model of power amp simulation (EL34 / AB class), 1 speaker cab (based on a Marshall 4x12) and 1 type of microphone (based on a Shure SM57). And you still have the full Post FX section.

Of course, the PI-FREE plugin features the unique Torpedo algorithm, originally found on our critically acclaimed VB-101 unit, that allows you to virtually move the microphone in front of the speaker cabinet (as you would in a real recording room) and to simulate the sound of a hard driven speaker.

The Torpedo PI-FREE is FREE, does not require iLok and is not time limited.

Key features

Power amp simulation (EL34 / AB class)

Miking section : cab based on Marshall 4x12. Microphone based on Shure SM57
Advanced algorithm based on convolution processing

Post FX section to shape your sound, including : lo-cut, 5 band EQ, Exciter and compressor

Ultra low latency processing
Customize the GUI to show only the tools you use

Available plugin formats :
Mac : AU, VST and RTAS
Win : VST and RTAS


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Two Notes Torpedo PI-FREE v1.0.4 available !!!

What's new? Some bug corrections and a huge improvement in CPU usage.
We highly recommend our existing users to download and try the new version.
Visit www.two-notes.com/pi-free to get your free download


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks, I'll check it out. Can't have too many free VSTs!


----------

